# Flippinout Scout or Bill Hays Hathcock target sniper



## Jmart432

If you could have either of these slingshots with your preferred setup (band wise) which would you choose. I'm only doing target shooting but I do want a decent amount of power


----------



## Nicholson

cant go wrong with either of them, I have both. I never had any trouble at all to order from either of them. I think there is a short sale on the scout goin on


----------



## Byudzai

if you get the hathcock, I'd recommend the pocket size one. I have big hands but the full-size got uncomfortable for me.


----------



## wll

These are two completely different type slingshots, I had.had both.

The Hathcock is a large sling and fits your hands very well, just about locks in because of the finger grooves, but it is a big sling shot. The scout is much smaller and is pocketable. I have medium hands and had to sell my Hathcock just because of the size, the quality is very good, but just to big for me.

The Scout is a sweet sling for me, it is light, pocketable and the size fits my hands well.

wll


----------



## sharp eye

I prefer the Scout for the same reasons that Byudzai and will.


----------



## flippinout

Don't rule out purchasing a quality set of bands and making your own from a tree fork.


----------



## Nobodo

Scout gen 1 in pink, frame only, is on sale unless simpleshot has run out.

The hathcock at the top of Bill's sales page is the largest one, and needs a large hand.
The others are smaller and more comfortable for most hands, and are the same size as the cub scout, which is very similar and includes easy attach clips. The sideshooter is also similar, and the same size as the smaller hts and cub scout, so fits most hands.

If you are new to slingshots I'd recommend the scout as it allows you to experiment with different grips and ott vs ttf. You're locked in to ttf and a single grip style with hts or cub scout or sideshooter, so if you already know that's your preferred style they are great choices.

A lot of people buy the hts at the top of Bill's sales page and then realize it is too large for them, but would not have had that problem if they had instead purchased the smaller g10 or polymer sizes.


----------



## Jmart432

Thanks a lot for the replies guys. Looks like I'm going with the scout. I also want to pick up some extra bands while I'm there - double theraband gold. On this site - www.simple-shot.com/collections/new-bands/products/general-purpose-flatbands I assume if you select theraband and the right ammo size, you will get double layer theraband gold as I can see that some are double layered and some are not in the picture. If anyone has had experience ordering these bands or you just knows more than me could you tell me what I need to select to get double theraband gold
Thanks


----------



## Nobodo

Hi again.

Using the +P bandset page as an example,
http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/new-bands/products/p-bandsets-030-latex-or-theraband-gold

Notice there are 3 dropdowns that you make selections in.
In the first, you choose the size of ammo you will be shooting, and if you want single or double layer.
In the second you choose theraband or .03 latex.
In the third you choose quantity.

Choosing the size of ammo you will be shooting ensures the band will be the appropriate width for your ammo, so you don't get bad handslaps from the bands being too powerful, or have too much arc in the shot from the band being too wimpy for the ammo.

You can always contact them with questions, too.
Just so you know -- their packing/shipping folks are off the first 7 days of 2015, so orders placed now will take a little longer than usual to get to you.


----------



## Nobodo

Oops, I just reread your question and see you are specifically talking about the general purpose flatbands. Those are all single layer.

Quoting, "All General Purpose Slingshot Flatbands are single layer and include an appropriately sized leather pouch, completely assembled including band ties"

On the bandsets that are available in double layer, the selection makes that pretty obvious, and you'll also see the higher price on the doubles.

Also since you're in Australia, you might want to check this out before ordering...

http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2014/03/ask-lh-why-cant-i-import-a-slingshot/


----------



## Jmart432

Thank you very much for the replies. That's exactly what I was looking for. As for the legality, on that site you linked it says it's fine for Queensland which is where I live (although it does say I have to be over 18, which I'm not)


----------



## Nobodo

Jmart432 said:


> Thank you very much for the replies. That's exactly what I was looking for. As for the legality, on that site you linked it says it's fine for Queensland which is where I live (although it does say I have to be over 18, which I'm not)


If the age 18 restriction is only for purchase (it looks like it is) then maybe your parent or guardian should make the purchase so you don't get any frustrations there. I think Australian customs also won't allow the import of arm or wrist braced slingshots, but you should be ok there. You might want to contact simpleshot before purchase to ask if they have any special restrictions they follow on the items you want order.

I think Queensland is such a beautiful place to live; I've only visited there but really love the area.


----------



## Jmart432

Thanks again. No need to visit anywhere other than qld (especially new south whales). Im sure I'll be able to work out ways around the age barrier if I need to


----------



## Jmart432

Also, they seem very popular but should I be getting the double layers or not. I want to be able to draw it to my chin and be able to hold it there without busting my arm but I do want a decent amount of power. Any advice?


----------



## Nicholson

Jmart432 said:


> Also, they seem very popular but should I be getting the double layers or not. I want to be able to draw it to my chin and be able to hold it there without busting my arm but I do want a decent amount of power. Any advice?


Depends on what ammo your shooting. Maybe you want to just get the single bands and upgrade if you need to


----------



## Jmart432

Yeah I would but when the postage is 3 times the price of the band itself… Thanks for the suggestion but I'm just looking for some advice. And I'll be shooting marbles or maybe steel/lead balls which would be no bigger than standard marbles


----------



## Rolex

I have the a "Scout", also from Bill Hays the "TubeMaster Sniper" and the "SERE". All of them are suitable for my small hand.
For me: Shooting TTF or tubes = Bill Hays. My favorite due to material and simplicity is the "TubeMaster Sniper"!

.


----------



## Nobodo

Jmart32, you might want to check this thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/36606-lead-ammo-for-sale-in-australia/

I have seen a couple of other bits of info about buying ammo, tubing, pouches, bands, etc. in Australia but I didn't take note of them since I don't live there. Maybe a search will find some more info, sorry I can't be more precise there. I'll bet there are some decent sources in AU for a lot of the supplies, though. If you do have to deal with international shipping on supplies it might be best to just buy Theraband Gold, pouches, or other preferred materials in quantity to make your own bandsets.

Maybe a one-time purchase of a variety of bandsets to get an idea of what you prefer, then bulk supplies to make your own so the international shipping isn't a recurring theme.

There are a number of videos and threads on the do it yourself aspects, and a lot of people to help with the confusing bits also!

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## Teach

Jsmart432, I have what I would call Large hands measuring 8 inches from finger tips to wrist line and across the web of my hand right around 4 inches across.

Now with that said;

I have the Scout, I like it. And I think Nathan did a good job in the design of the unit in that it is good for the masses Ie for the vast majority of hands being able to shoot it fairly well. Even tho I have what I would term large hands I can shoot the Scout well, I don't feel that it is comfortable to shoot. If I set up in a finger and thumb supported grip my thunb is fine but my index finger sort of flails off the edge of the frame in no mans land somewhere. If I try to wrap that index finger around the frame I get a sore finger from the ridge on the edge of the frame. Also, when the Scout is set up with flat bands in an OTT configuration I suffer from pretty bad hand slap to the point of if I shoot more than 50 shots in succession my fingers get quite bruised. After watching a video of Bill Hayes where he sited hand slap with OTT set up vs TTF and based on his recommendation I changed the Scout setup to a TTF shooter and I have not had any hand slap since. But with that said, I can shoot it well even if it is not real comfortable for my big hands. Thanks for the insight to the hand slap Bill Hayes.

What I'm looking for and I think I would have it in the HTS is not only the ability to shoot it well but also the comfort factor that I don't have in the Scout.

Bill says that the HTS is for Large to Extra Large hands and the small HTS is for UP-to Large hands so I'm leaning towards the small HTS for my own purchase...........you should consider your hand size before ordering either the Scout or the HTS regular or small.

If your hands are not too big the Scout will serve you well as it has done myself. But I'm looking to the horizon for something else so I guess I'm not entirely satisfied with the Scout for my hands.

I have considered taking a file and modifying the Scout by taking off that ridge on the front side that would give me more comfort in longer practice sessions but I just hate to carve up a nice factory finished SS. So I'm hoping I won't have to do that IF I can find one with a more comfy fit.

Unfortunately for me, I don't know any other SS shooters close to my location to be able to try different models so for me it is a case of "order it" and hope I like it.

Good luck in your decision and purchase.

Teach


----------



## Jmart432

Nobodo said:


> Jmart32, you might want to check this thread:
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/36606-lead-ammo-for-sale-in-australia/
> 
> I have seen a couple of other bits of info about buying ammo, tubing, pouches, bands, etc. in Australia but I didn't take note of them since I don't live there. Maybe a search will find some more info, sorry I can't be more precise there. I'll bet there are some decent sources in AU for a lot of the supplies, though. If you do have to deal with international shipping on supplies it might be best to just buy Theraband Gold, pouches, or other preferred materials in quantity to make your own bandsets.
> 
> Maybe a one-time purchase of a variety of bandsets to get an idea of what you prefer, then bulk supplies to make your own so the international shipping isn't a recurring theme.
> There are a number of videos and threads on the do it yourself aspects, and a lot of people to help with the confusing bits also!
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark.


Thank you so much mark for all your help. I will definitely take your advice and try to find an Australian seller of some tubes. Thanks again. You really have helped me out!


----------



## Jmart432

teach said:


> Jsmart432, I have what I would call Large hands measuring 8 inches from finger tips to wrist line and across the web of my hand right around 4 inches across.
> 
> Now with that said;
> 
> I have the Scout, I like it. And I think Nathan did a good job in the design of the unit in that it is good for the masses Ie for the vast majority of hands being able to shoot it fairly well. Even tho I have what I would term large hands I can shoot the Scout well, I don't feel that it is comfortable to shoot. If I set up in a finger and thumb supported grip my thunb is fine but my index finger sort of flails off the edge of the frame in no mans land somewhere. If I try to wrap that index finger around the frame I get a sore finger from the ridge on the edge of the frame. Also, when the Scout is set up with flat bands in an OTT configuration I suffer from pretty bad hand slap to the point of if I shoot more than 50 shots in succession my fingers get quite bruised. After watching a video of Bill Hayes where he sited hand slap with OTT set up vs TTF and based on his recommendation I changed the Scout setup to a TTF shooter and I have not had any hand slap since. But with that said, I can shoot it well even if it is not real comfortable for my big hands. Thanks for the insight to the hand slap Bill Hayes.
> 
> What I'm looking for and I think I would have it in the HTS is not only the ability to shoot it well but also the comfort factor that I don't have in the Scout.
> 
> Bill says that the HTS is for Large to Extra Large hands and the small HTS is for UP-to Large hands so I'm leaning towards the small HTS for my own purchase...........you should consider your hand size before ordering either the Scout or the HTS regular or small.
> 
> If your hands are not too big the Scout will serve you well as it has done myself. But I'm looking to the horizon for something else so I guess I'm not entirely satisfied with the Scout for my hands.
> 
> I have considered taking a file and modifying the Scout by taking off that ridge on the front side that would give me more comfort in longer practice sessions but I just hate to carve up a nice factory finished SS. So I'm hoping I won't have to do that IF I can find one with a more comfy fit.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I don't know any other SS shooters close to my location to be able to try different models so for me it is a case of "order it" and hope I like it.
> Good luck in your decision and purchase.
> 
> Teach


Thanks teach. I think that I will go with the scout since my hands aren't small but they aren't huge


----------



## Nobodo

teach said:


> Jsmart432, I have what I would call Large hands measuring 8 inches from finger tips to wrist line and across the web of my hand right around 4 inches across.
> 
> Now with that said;
> 
> I have the Scout, I like it. And I think Nathan did a good job in the design of the unit in that it is good for the masses Ie for the vast majority of hands being able to shoot it fairly well. Even tho I have what I would term large hands I can shoot the Scout well, I don't feel that it is comfortable to shoot. If I set up in a finger and thumb supported grip my thunb is fine but my index finger sort of flails off the edge of the frame in no mans land somewhere. If I try to wrap that index finger around the frame I get a sore finger from the ridge on the edge of the frame. Also, when the Scout is set up with flat bands in an OTT configuration I suffer from pretty bad hand slap to the point of if I shoot more than 50 shots in succession my fingers get quite bruised. After watching a video of Bill Hayes where he sited hand slap with OTT set up vs TTF and based on his recommendation I changed the Scout setup to a TTF shooter and I have not had any hand slap since. But with that said, I can shoot it well even if it is not real comfortable for my big hands. Thanks for the insight to the hand slap Bill Hayes.
> 
> What I'm looking for and I think I would have it in the HTS is not only the ability to shoot it well but also the comfort factor that I don't have in the Scout.
> 
> Bill says that the HTS is for Large to Extra Large hands and the small HTS is for UP-to Large hands so I'm leaning towards the small HTS for my own purchase...........you should consider your hand size before ordering either the Scout or the HTS regular or small.
> 
> If your hands are not too big the Scout will serve you well as it has done myself. But I'm looking to the horizon for something else so I guess I'm not entirely satisfied with the Scout for my hands.
> 
> I have considered taking a file and modifying the Scout by taking off that ridge on the front side that would give me more comfort in longer practice sessions but I just hate to carve up a nice factory finished SS. So I'm hoping I won't have to do that IF I can find one with a more comfy fit.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I don't know any other SS shooters close to my location to be able to try different models so for me it is a case of "order it" and hope I like it.
> 
> Good luck in your decision and purchase.
> 
> Teach


Teach,

Bill Hays likes to use the measurement of tip of middle finger to first crease in the wrist.

I was confused by the different options available on the PocketPredator site so asked for some more specific sizing information for the HTS, Seal Sniper, and Tubemaster Sniper.

Daranda responded and I put that info in the Pocket Predator forum, in the slingshot thread (Dec. 31 entry).

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9865-the-pocket-predator-slingshot-thread/page-11

Also on modifying the Scout to fit your hand better, Nathan has created a really informative how-to video.

The video was created with the Generation 1 Scout, but Nathan says the same instructions work for the Gen 2 Scout just fine...


----------



## Jmart432

Thanks again for all these great responses guys. I've just got one (or maybe 2) more question(s). Firstly, when choosing some bands to get as extras, I think I'll go with the double thera band gold but what size ammo should I choose (as I think someone previously said that that affects the width or length or something) to get one mainly for shooting marbles with power but also something that I can hold at my chin for a while. Also, I think I'll get three extra bands. Should I get two double layer ones and a single layer one or two single layer ones and one double layer one for the uses described above?

Thanks again guys. You really have been a huge help to me


----------



## Nicholson

marbles are only 5.5 grams. single bands will do. with the double bands you will need heavier ammo. I shoot 1/2" steel ball bearings with my double bandsets and get good power. If your ammo is too light for your bandsets you will get handslaps, possibly fork hits and your bands wont last as long


----------



## Jmart432

Ok thanks. I guess I'll get one double band set and one single band set. Also, another quick question - I understand that the bands that come with the scout are not therabands but are they about the same as single band therabands?


----------



## Nicholson

It has a longer stretch and faster retraction so it will shoot the ammo faster but it wont last as long as Theraband gold. when you get the slingshot you will most likely need to shorten the bands to get the speed and power that you want.


----------



## Teach

Nobodo, thanks for that info. If enough people were having comfort issues like myself to justify Nathan making a video on how to correct fit then I can now feel secure in my thoughts as I stated above. Comfort is often a subjective thing as everyones hands are a little bit different but it's becoming clear to me that the Scout could use some modifications that would result in a better fit.


----------



## muddog15

Scout, I have one Hathcock left out of 2 I bought.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------

